# Filter In Flow, Out Flow Placement?



## R1ch13 (27 Sep 2008)

Hey guys!

Its been a while since ive logged on, college has gotten very hectic.

Ill finally be setting up my 4foot (47"L x 18"h x 15"D) planted aquarium.

And the one thing that i still havent decided on is where my filters should be placed.

Ill be using my current Fluval 305 plus another larage external, ive been thinking of getting a Tetra Tec 1200.

Ill cut to the chase..

Ive seen lots of people putting all the intakes and outflows on the one side of the tank ie George Farmer. You can see this here in the 2nd picture http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=1038 

But ive also seen people putting one of the filters intake and outflow and the back right handside of the tank (so the flow is flowing along the back of the tank) and the other filters out flow and intake at the front left hand side of the tank (so the flow is running along the front of the tank)

This can be seen here http://www.aquascapingworld.com/magazine/September-2008/September-2008/Down-the-River.html

Seeing the great success George and many others have with the "all on one side" technique had me pretty much dead set on using that placement.

But now seeing this other technique it seems pretty logical and would give very good circulation.

What do you guys do with your filters?

Any help will be greatly appreciated...

Richie


----------



## R1ch13 (27 Sep 2008)

I must be blind..

I just found the topic " Water flow in the planted Aquarium" about 6 posts under mine haha!

I still cant decide what to do though.


----------



## aaronnorth (28 Sep 2008)

usually they are both placed at the same end, this way it provides better circulation, easier to explain with a diagram, excuse the lousy drawings lol, hope you get the idea:











obvoisly it wont be as bad as that 1st pic but it makes sense


----------



## R1ch13 (9 Oct 2008)

Thanks for the reply man... 

I understand...

I was thinking something along the lines of this





Both Filter Inlets on the back right hand side, one of the filter outflows on the back right hand corner of the tank and the 2nd outflow on the front left hand corner with glasswear to make it less "obvious"

The c02 would be diffused by a rhinox 2000 into the filter inlets, which means c02 would be woooshed along the front and back glass and it would create a nice cyclone like circulation in the tank.... Hopefully hahah

Any thoughts on how this would fair?

Richie


----------



## aaronnorth (9 Oct 2008)

sounds good enough to me


----------



## R1ch13 (9 Oct 2008)

Thanks alot for the reply buddy!

Thought i wasnt gonna get one 

Now im a bit more confident about the filter positioning hahaha


----------

